# Sticky  8" Ceiling Speaker



## Reviews Bot

*8" Ceiling Speaker*

*Description:*
A full range, wide dispersion loudspeaker ideally suited to voice and background music. 12 oz. ceramic magnet, 1" aluminum voice coil. 8 ohm impedance.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Parts Express*EAN*0844632036828*Label*Parts Express*Manufacturer*Parts Express*PackageQuantity*1*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Parts Express*Studio*Parts Express*Title*8" Ceiling Speaker*UPC*844632036828*UPCList - UPCListElement*844632036828*Item Weight*1.82 pounds


----------

